# Craftex CT039 9 X 19 info



## RobCleveland (Dec 3, 2013)

I just bought a Craftex CT039 9" x 19" lathe with accessories for $800.
Its in nice shape but in a past life someone has painted over the info plate one the headstock!
I attempted to remove the paint with some thinners and the information on the plate is very faded and difficult to read.
Any idea where I could buy another front plate?
I would also like to pick up a couple of spare belts (drive and cog) just in case one breaks.
Any other suggestions on what I might keep around for spare parts?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thx
....Rob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm making an assumption that the Craftex lathe is similar to the Harbor Freight and Grizzly 9 x 20 lathes.  If so, Try eBay from these vendors

cog belt:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cog-Belt-9x...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item2c70c69859

Polyflex belt:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M710-GATES...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item2c7711e7e0

I have no experience with them but as with most eBay purchases, "you pay your nickel you takes your chances"

As a new poster Rob, tell us about yourself...what are you planning to do with your new lathe?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gmac (Dec 4, 2013)

Rob;
Congrats, I have the same lathe. As for spare parts start here;

http://www.busybeetools.com/pages/Customer-Service.html

I generally call customer service 905-738-5115 (usually talk to Ameen ext 6506). Parts aren't listed on the website but Ameen knows the products well and can organize the order.

Your nearest store;

http://www.busybeetools.com/pages/Mississauga-Ontario.html

Here's the manual;
http://www.busybeetools.com/product_manuals/CT039.pdf

As for belts just call some of the industrial supply houses in Kitchener/Waterloo, you can pickup brand name belts (Gates, Goodyear etc) for cheap. The Busybee belts I bought are;

BusyBee P/N PCT 03937   V Belt 5M 710 3/16" DRV   (a chinese made belt)
BusyBee P/N PCT 03938   Cog Belt VB 170XL150  (chinese)

The Gates equivalent (which I later bought) that the industrial supply places usually have on the shelf (common part), are as follows;

Gates PolyFlex Belt 5M710 USA made   bar code 0 72053 29019 6
Gates PowerGrip  Cog Belt 170XL037    1471SS 072053563245

From memory the first was about $16, the second $5.

Gates info;

http://www.gatespowerpro.com/Comergent/en/US/adirect/gates?cmd=catProductDetail

http://www.gatespowerpro.com/Comergent/en/US/adirect/gates?cmd=catProductDetail

Double check the length on each - occassionaly there is a slight difference depending on the age of the lathe - these worked on mine which is produced in 2004.

There is a good Group on Yahoo for the 9x19 / 9x20 with good articles on servicing, modifying and upgrading the lathe, check the Files Section - or PM me.

And yes, I painted my machine to get rid of the BB green and yellow!

Cheers Garry


----------



## wagnmkr (Dec 4, 2013)

Gmac beat me to it. He has given you all the good info.

I have one of those as well. The best thing you could do is go to Stve Bedair's 9 x 20 site that Gmac gave you the link to. If nothing else, do the four bolt hold down conversion for the cross slide/compound.

The info you are looking for is pretty banged up (it had a busy previous life), but I would be happy to take a pic for you if it helps.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## RobCleveland (Dec 4, 2013)

The info you are looking for is pretty banged up (it had a busy previous life), but I would be happy to take a pic for you if it helps.

Cheers,

Tom[/QUOTE]

Thanks to everyone for all the info.
I would appreciate a picture of the configuration plate if you could send one.
If nothing else I can post it on the wall behind the lathe for a quick reference until I can find a replacement.
thx
....Rob


----------



## RobCleveland (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the Gates part numbers.
I was able to order a couple of spares from our work supplier which is Canada Bearings in Kitchener.
They took my credit card info and are shipping them direct through my workplace so they will be delivered right to my shop. Easy!
The cog belt was $4.59 and the V-belt was $16.95.
If anyone else following this thread wants to do the same thing and keep a couple spares around the Canada Bearings number is (519)748-5500


----------



## wagnmkr (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Rob, I don't know if the pic will help much but this is as close as I can get.

If you download the Grizzly manual, it is way better than the Craftex one and it explains all the speeds and feeds quite well ... http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g4000_m.pdf


----------

